# Guam Dragger



## TRUSE-R (Nov 6, 2002)

Heres a couple of pics of my car at GUAM's local Drag Strip
































Posted my new best of 13.3 @ 107.91 MPH...
Let me know what you guys think!!!
Late,
KEN


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SICK...post the mods..bluebird?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

a 13 with a bluebird nitrous and slicks come on tommy 

it probly an sr20 with some shit and a pair of slicks and a completly gutted interior .....o and a bottle of nitrous


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

damn judging by the window he should be running 10's lol..........


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea i was thinkin about thatlast night....a bb would run alot faster than that..i forgot about that bottle hahaa...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.........really shouldnt laugh, hes faster than j00 


nice setup guy, keep it up.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> .........really shouldnt laugh, hes faster than j00
> 
> 
> nice setup guy, keep it up.



if that was meant for me, i wasnt laughing at him...i was laughing at myself for not seeing it...me---> :dumbass:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

what setup we havnt seen anything...im sure its fast 13's are good enough for me i personally like the car but would like to know more about it


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

That is one sweet B13. Nice work!!







TRUSE-R said:


> Heres a couple of pics of my car at GUAM's local Drag Strip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRUSE-R (Nov 6, 2002)

Thanks for the comments. Heres the list of mods for the car:
Custom Cold Air Intake
AEBS 4-1 header
Custom 2 1/4 exhaust
ACT clutch
Stillen FPR
Magnecor Wires
MSD Blaster Coil
Walbro Fuel pump
UR 2 pulley kit
NX single fogger kit
13 inch WELD Racing Rims with 24.5 inch M/Ts.
...
Late,
KEN


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sick...thanks!!!!!


----------

